# Recent reviews of European resorts



## Keitht (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm aware that a couple of reviews have been submitted in the past week or so and still haven't appeared in the database, or been acknowledged here.  Apologies for the delay but I will have them 'public' by the weekend.
Please keep them coming.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2008)

As promised 3 new reviews put live today.

Again, my apologies for the delay in getting them posted.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 26, 2008)

Stop apologizing. Thank you for all you do!


----------



## Keitht (Jul 27, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> Stop apologizing. Thank you for all you do!



It's nice to be appreciated  , but I do feel bad when I take a long time to post new reviews.  If people make the effort to send them I think they should be up on the site a.s.a.p.


----------

